# Como se arman bases Remix en el FL Estudio 10..???



## El55delaguaracha (Ene 3, 2015)

hola foreros. comenzamos el mes de enero a full..!!! 

les cuento tengo un programa esta bastante bueno es el Fl estudio, y me gustaría a ser unos remix propios pero no se como empesar... el estilo que quiero a ser es guaracha remix de santiago del estero, argentina, ya existe este ritmo pero NADIE me quiere dar una mano ayudarme ni nada jeje.. muy mal ay no me sirve..!! en mi provincia y es muy sonada esa música por todos lados del país..

ahora algún músico o Dj del foro que me quiera explicar como a ser como armar la base 

gracias desde ya


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 4, 2015)

Pasame un link con esa musica...vamos a ver que se puede hacer


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 4, 2015)

Ya usaste el programa para hacer algún tema, o solo lo "tenes" instalado?


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola compañeros del foro, quetal todo x alla. yo aqui renegando un poco jeje

bueno les comento que algo si le entiendo al programa Fl arme algunas cumbias y estoy armando un rock esta quedando bien demasiado jeje despues terminado el tema y subo link.. ok...!!!

bueno aqui va un link de cumbia http://www.mediafire.com/download/377t45ohg9h1ta7/FER+LEAL+FT+ME+GUSTA+-+LA+MEMA+AGITADA+2015.mp3

y esto lo mejor la guaracha - 2 temitas de joda..!!!
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6...aldo+Dj+&+Fer+Leal+=+L.p.d.m+&+M.p.t+2015.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/ecz7rctl8zjv3y5/SACATE+EL+SHORT+-+LOS+WARAMIX.mp3
aver si me pueden ayudar con este estilo !!!!

ΩΩΩ


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ene 9, 2015)

aqui va otro tema ellos son los creadores del estilo remix de santiago del estero, ay letras buenas y otras sarpadas muy atrividas, eso no sirve 

pero bueno lo bueno que tiene es el ritmo la base esa quisiera aserla con el Fl en fin una base guarachera ....   ....estudio

 ay dejo el link del tema
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fmvlhy6jabkys8w/NUESTRA-HISTORIA-DE-AMOR-ALAND-EL-CHOGUER.mp3.mp3

saludos..!!!


----------

